# I used to despise IWB. No more.



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My first experiments; small leather holster with LCR on my hip. Felt like a rock. Then appendix carry with a compact double stack 9mm. Either dug into my belly or my leg & sitting down was not an option. Next, appendix carry with a smaller pistol. Bingo! If it fits my front jeans pocket I can appendix carry it. My SIG P290RS 9mm is very comfortable in my Vedder holster at the 10:30 position. (left-handed) 10:00 rubs on my leg, 11:00 rubs on my belly. In between is perfect. This pistol is similar in size to the Kahr CM9 & Beretta Nano. I have a pocket holster for it so why would I carry appendix style? Sometimes I need the pocket for other stuff. It's a little heavy for a small pistol but I don't mind the weight & recoil is no worse than my LCR 38 which is 7 ounces lighter. Backup is a Beretta Pico 380 in an ankle holster when I'm not wearing shorts. Talk about tiny, I could carry a dozen of them on my ankles.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. My most comfortable holster is made by Vedder. They custom made one for my Makarov at no extra charge. They are just down the road from me. I saved on shipping too.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad your able to carry that way, but I still can't. It is either pocket or OWB for me.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah it's at the upper limit of what's comfortable for me. A 1/2" more any direction & I probably couldn't appendix carry it. Shield, Glock 43, PPS, LC9, etc. probably going to rub somewhere on me. Decided I'd get another Vedder LightTuck IWB holster, this one for the Pico. Right-handed since it's the BUG. I shoot ok right-handed, just a little better left. This might also be a great option for my wife when she gets her LTC. Her pockets are too small even for the Pico. Carries her iPhone in her purse.


----------



## printlesswear (Apr 17, 2018)

My favorite holster is also the Vedder holster. I like the thin metal clip and the claw really draws the gun in close. Paired with a Bigfoot gun belt.


----------

